# Амбене - оно вообще есть?



## gas (15 Май 2007)

Обращаюсь к вам с просьбой!!!!!! Нужен препарат!!!! Называется Амбене. Сколько не искала найти не смогла. Если хоть кто-то знает где его можно преобрести (в Москве), прошу откликнуться на это сообщение. Просто у мамы проблемы с позвоночником  и врач сказал, что этот препарат может помочь.... !!!!!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Май 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*

Не найдете. Если только в старых запасах аптек.
Препарат хороший, но не панацея и ничего нового. Просто удобно вводить, одним уколом.

Наберите в один шприц: Лидокаин 2%-2.0 + Дексаметазон 4 мг + Витамин В12 4 мг.
В другой: Диклофенак 3.0.

Или поставьте капельницу:
Баралгин 5.0 + Дексаметазон 4 мг + Витамин в12 + 200.0 физ. Раствора.
Вот вам и АМБЕНЕ.

Все назначения согласуйте с лечащим врачом.


----------



## Ell (17 Май 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*

*gas*, а что конкретно с мамой?

P.S. Если на лидокаин нет аллергии.


----------



## gas (17 Май 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*

ELL,Заболевание называется хондроз...!!!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Май 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*

Хондроз-Остеохондроз можно (условно), обозначить как возрастные изменения.
Из-за остеохондроза (вернее вызванных им изменений) возникают боли. Эти боли могут быть вызваны разными изменениями. и лечение во мнрогом зависит от причины.
Противовосполительные препараты применяются при всех причинах, но степень их эффективности разная, в зависимости от причины. Именно поэтому одному пациенту пару уколов и на работу, а другому и после операции не помогает, и на инвалидность.

Общее только правильное поведение, такое, чтобы не возбудить боль, но и такое, чтобы спина была способна переносить хоть какие-то нагрузки. Хотя бы по самообслуживанию.


----------



## -Roman- (31 Окт 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*



> Наберите в один шприц: Лидокаин 2%-2.0 + Дексаметазон 4 мг + Витамин В12 4 мг.
> В другой: Диклофенак 3.0.


И каким образом это колоть? Просто, по очереди?
Напишите, пожалуйста!!!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (31 Окт 2007)

*А оно вообще есть???*

В разные ягодицы.


----------



## Gregory (1 Ноя 2007)

С амбене, как и с любыми, системно вводимыми гормонами, главное не переусердствовать. Остеопороз на фоне частых подобных инъекций развивается крайне быстро, так что рентгенконтроль или узи-денситометрия в процессе лечения не повредят


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (1 Ноя 2007)

также нужно следить за функцией почек.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Июл 2011)

Грузинский Блогиум не хуже (диклофенак, бетаметазон, В12)


----------

